# BB Advanced Sound



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

We were running some older BB Derby Doubles at about 125 yards and there was a 10 knot wind. The dawgs had a hard time hearing any of the different noises. Is the new advanced sound any louder?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Did the older BB's have the large 4" speaker? It's a 10 watt speaker.

I often experience some sound loss at 150+ yards in the wind. It seems the dogs can hear it, but it sometimes takes them a few seconds to pinpoint the location of the sound.

Couple of things here. What sound are you using? My experience indicates the "duck" sound is the loudest on my BB's. Also make sure you have the speaker pointed at the line, when training in the wind.
Finally, make sure the batteries are full charged. The sound does take a lot of battery power.


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

My new BBs have the same problem. I just got mine back from the upgrade and tried them out last week. At ~165yds with a good cross wind you could barely hear anything. 

Im thinking about installing a small amplifier inline with the speaker to see if I can make it audible at longer distances.


----------

